# KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 118m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C*

興富發 愛情河左岸





































Building Name: *Highwealth - Love River Landmark *

Native Name: *興富發 愛情河左岸*

Street Address: *No. 100, Hedong Road, Gushan District, Kaohsiung City, 804*

City: *Kaohsiung* 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง

Country: *Taiwan* 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


Developer: *Highwealth Construction Co., Ltd.*

Coordinates (with decimal fraction): *22.622581, 120.290869*


Heights--

antenna:
spire:
roof:
top floor:
architectural: *117.5m*


Current Building Status (Built, Proposed, Cancelled, Destroyed, etc...): *U/C*

Above ground floors: *32*
Basement floors: *6*
Gross Floor area:
Unit count: 

Structure Type(s): *highrise*
Building Use(s): *residential / parking garage*







































Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C*










fat, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 










a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 




























Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C*

2020.10.09



































FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2020.11.07









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C*

2020.12.12









FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2021.02.11


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2021.03.05


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2021.04.16


















Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2021.05.16










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2021.06.19










FB高都觀測站


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Love River Landmark | 117.5m | 385ft | 32 fl | U/C* 

2021.06.28










Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------

